# Moving a cat from UK to Dubai



## Barberowen (May 25, 2015)

Hello, I am new to the forum and any help or advice would be appreciated! 

My girlfriend has a job in Dubai and I plan to move over later in the year. 
I plan to bring my cat, who is an indoor/outdoor cat and has been with me for 8 years. 

I'd like to know if anyone has moved a cat and has gone from it being an outdoor cat in the UK to an indoor cat in Dubai and how the experience has affected it? Is the cat happy etc? 
Thanks!


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Can't answer the question, but for moving the cat here I'd recommend using Schrödinger's.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

If you can regain composure and nurse your sides after the hilarity of the previous post, you may want to join the Bin Kitty Facebook group. They're largely a welfare/rescue group but many on there will have both transported a cat and had experience of an indoor/outdoor cat becoming fully indoor.

DKC is a name that keeps coming up regarding pet relocation, never used them myself. I know a few private individuals that do Dubai outbound, I'm guessing they'll be able to go the other way. Once you've made 5 posts, PM me and I can forward on their details.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Cats aren't the most adaptive creatures but with time, they can become happy. A lot of people have outdoor/indoor cat in Dubai. It depends where you live. Most of my apartment dwelling friends let their kitties onto the balconies and the cats seem fine. You'll probably have to manage the weight more and provide more toys/games if your cat won't go out exploring. I know there are a lot of horror stories about animal abuse and even though that does happen, I think that letting your cat out of the house keeps it sane. 

DKC (Dubai Kennel & Cattery) are indeed a "go to" company for this purpose but they're extremely expensive.

We're using Linda Tedd (PetExpress Dubai) to relocate our rotters to South Africa. She's fantastic and I've worked with her before when I was more heavily involved in Animal Rescue. 

Other names that come up regularly are Move One though I don't know anyone personally who's used them.

Bin Kitty Collective (Facebook group) can be a wealth of knowledge but it's also a huge drama-fest so enter at your own peril.


----------



## Dibblington (Apr 20, 2015)

Hardest thing we did was to leave the cat behind with the mother-in-law. IMO it's not fair to bring a cat who is used to the UK climate to Dubai and shut it indoors for the rest of its life, especially at the age our old cat was.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Can't answer the question, but for moving the cat here I'd recommend using Schrödinger's.


Clearly not enough scientists here to appreciate the humour 

Schrödinger's wouldn't be a good choice though as when the box got to the other end, there's only a 50% chance of the cat being alive.

Personally, I'd recommend a cat-apult.



















I'll get my coat


----------



## Barberowen (May 25, 2015)

Thanks all for your help I will look into it!


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Your cat will be fine going from outdoor to indoor. We brought our cat from UK and used Airpets who were brilliant. They advised us of all vaccinations, organised pet export and as my husband was here he sorted the import. They collect your cat from home and do final vet checks before boarding the flight. My husband met our cat at the other end which reduced the cost of using someone this end.
No, do not let them out on the balcony as we have had a cat in our tower fall 70 floors!
To be honest, I wouldn't let our cats out at all here.
We also used some Felaway plug ins and spray for our cat which we placed around the apartment and seemed to calm and settle her to the new environment.
Since being in Dubai we have rescued another cat which has been a good companion for our UK cat but we didn't rescue her for that purpose.
DKC are very good this end too as we are currently using them to organise our cats transport to Australia towards the end of the year. Now that's a higher cost but due to 2 cats and Oz quarantine. Definitely worth having our fur babies with us!


----------



## Barberowen (May 25, 2015)

Yeah BBMOVER, I had airpets recommended befor, I will look into that. Your cat hasn't been distressed then at being in all the time? Thanks for the info!


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

Why not live in a villa (house) and fence it off? Our cats spent a year in a Marina apartment and were very unhappy. They now have a safe garden and love the climate here.

By the way, Feline Friends Dubai are the longest established and most knowledgeable feline care group in Dubai. BKC are well-meaning amateurs.


----------



## Barberowen (May 25, 2015)

Thanks sirreg, it's down to the budget I guess but a villa has been discussed, is your garden fenced off or can the cats wander safely?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

SirReg said:


> By the way, Feline Friends Dubai are the longest established and most knowledgeable feline care group in Dubai. BKC are well-meaning amateurs.


Bin Kitty is a welfare enabling group, not a charity. It's main intention is to help an individual deal with any aspect of cat welfare with the support and resources that a pool of people may provide. With regards to the OP's question, the referral to them fits their criteria perfectly. 

To call them well meaning amateurs is offensive to those that both fund and carry out work under prohibitive circumstances, a lot of it actually on a full time basis. 

If any one group was perfect then there would be no need for the others.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Barberowen said:


> Thanks sirreg, it's down to the budget I guess but a villa has been discussed, is your garden fenced off or can the cats wander safely?


It's a sick situation but you should be aware that it's common for cats to be thrown from cars on busy motorways. Judging by the size of the dead cats I see and the fact it's not easy to catch a feral cat, it's a fair assumption these are domesticated cats. Cats are also fair game for scumbags with air guns, crossbows etc 

Less upsetting but still abhorrent, there have also been regular tales of neighbours not happy at cats walking through their garden, sitting on their car etc and taking matters into their own hands.

There are cruelty and welfare laws here, these are never enforced.

That's the worst of it though and many people, especially in the more gated communities, do let the family moggy out for a stroll with no incidents. There are things you can do to cat proof a garden and there are a few companies that will build some quite elaborate enclosures, both for back gardens and balconies.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Was it Arabian Ranches or similar that had a few cases of animal poisoning last year where some reprobate was throwing poisoned food into peoples back gardens to kill off their pets - mostly dogs I recall ?


----------



## Made in Sheffield (Mar 12, 2014)

Mr Rossi said:


> Bin Kitty is a welfare enabling group, not a charity. It's main intention is to help an individual deal with any aspect of cat welfare with the support and resources that a pool of people may provide. With regards to the OP's question, the referral to them fits their criteria perfectly.
> 
> To call them well meaning amateurs is offensive to those that both fund and carry out work under prohibitive circumstances, a lot of it actually on a full time basis.
> 
> If any one group was perfect then there would be no need for the others.


Fully agree.

Bin Kitty carried out a TNR on a female cat that lives at my husband's workplace for a heavily discounted price. All went well, the cat was back within a day and she's doing great


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Barberowen said:


> Yeah BBMOVER, I had airpets recommended befor, I will look into that. Your cat hasn't been distressed then at being in all the time? Thanks for the info!


She was distressed after the flight and licked a part of her fur off in a particular spot but we soon settled her in with an aroma collar and Felaway everywhere. 
It's unsettling for them being on a long flight and out of their comfort zone but just have everything ready in Dubai and lots of TLC for your cat.
She doesn't get distressed about being in but we did get a rescue playmate from Feline Friends for her after a year. 
There are terrible stories about cruelty to animals over here and we wouldn't risk it plus our 6 year old would never forgive us if anything happened to them.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> Bin Kitty is a welfare enabling group, not a charity. It's main intention is to help an individual deal with any aspect of cat welfare with the support and resources that a pool of people may provide. With regards to the OP's question, the referral to them fits their criteria perfectly.
> 
> To call them well meaning amateurs is offensive to those that both fund and carry out work under prohibitive circumstances, a lot of it actually on a full time basis.
> 
> If any one group was perfect then there would be no need for the others.


Agreed, I got my Charlie from BK and he is perfect. We even fostered another kitty for a while just whilst he settled in.


----------

